# I need help Identifying this classic camper.



## Odyssey (May 15, 2012)

Its called the Odyssey, I believe its from the 1960's and I'm almost certain I've never seen another one like it around. I need help identifying it, where its from, who its made by, the year, anything helps.


----------



## Odyssey (May 15, 2012)

some more pics for ya'


----------



## Odyssey (May 15, 2012)

side profile..


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

you may be better off finding a site for classic or antique campers for answers. I am 44 years old and have never seen anything like it.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I believe this trailer was originally made in Australia. I did an Internet search for Odyssey Camper Trailer and found this link:

Camper Trailers | Off Road Camper Trailers Australia

If you click on the Odyssey word link you'll find their designs are very much like how the trailer you have where you would open it so that the top flips back to the rear and becomes the floor of the camper's canvas area. From your pictures of your camper the canvas is completely gone. If the camper is as old as you might think, I'm sure the old canvas has disappeared over the years from wear and neglect.

Restoring this might start with sending your pictures to them and see if they can help at all. Expect since this not only old but possibly from Australia, this would be a costly labor of love.

If you go on Youtube and search for Odyssey camper trailers you'll find videos on how these work but of course, it will be their newer models which are intended for offroad camping use.


----------



## rfs2growup (Aug 6, 2012)

Greetings from Colorado!

I know that they made this model in 1959. I will need to dig back into my computer files. Have hope!

George


----------



## rfs2growup (Aug 6, 2012)

*Odyssey Trailer Company*

I knew that I had some information. This is all of it. Cool none-the-less!

George


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Found this via Google:










But pretty much nothing else. Virtually unknown.


----------



## rfs2growup (Aug 6, 2012)

*Odyssey Trailer Company*

Odyssey Trailer Company 

Popular Mechanics Septmember1958


----------



## Odyssey (May 15, 2012)

That's pretty funny, that picture in color is my trailer and I took that photo! haha


----------



## JoeH (Jul 11, 2015)

I saw your post on the odyssey camper. It was built in Magnolia AR. I would like to find one to rebuild. Do you still have that one? Thanks


----------



## biglakejudy (Oct 25, 2015)

We have one of the three original prototypes built in 1961. There is a youtube of the Price Is Right that shows one of the production models. Ours is a total mess but it will be fun restoring it. It was not made in Australia. There were only 40 production models made to the tune of 2,400. Pretty pricey for 1961. They went belly up in 1964.


----------



## biglakejudy (Oct 25, 2015)

Try this link to The Price Is Right

1962 Price is Right camper - Fiberglass RV


----------



## JoeH (Jul 11, 2015)

Are you planing to fix the camper? Or would you maybe sell It?


----------



## bchoff (Sep 1, 2014)

*Odyssey*

We still have our camper and the boat that goes on the top. The color scheme is white with red trim on both. The boat is a 1958 Tomahawk Playmate and fits in the cradle on top. You back the trailer up to the water and slide the boat off. Then you put the trailer on the campsite and pop it up.
The serial number on the camper is 120 and is made in Magnolia, AR.
The cradle that holds the boat is removable. The boat has a windshield and steering wheel which has never been hooked up. It also has original oars.
We don't know what we are going to do yet but would love to tow it behind our 1954 Lincoln.

We have lots of pictures but cannot figure out how to post them.


----------



## JoeH (Jul 11, 2015)

I would love to see pics. How long have you had the camper?


----------



## Wilson80 (May 10, 2021)

Odyssey said:


> Its called the Odyssey, I believe its from the 1960's and I'm almost certain I've never seen another one like it around. I need help identifying it, where its from, who its made by, the year, anything helps.


----------



## JoeH (Jul 11, 2015)

They were made in Magnolia AR. in the early 60's. What do you know about this ?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 13, 2021)

Odyssey said:


> Its called the Odyssey, I believe its from the 1960's and I'm almost certain I've never seen another one like it around. I need help identifying it, where its from, who its made by, the year, anything helps.


Hi! It is an Odessy Pop Up Trailer. I 


Odyssey said:


> Its called the Odyssey, I believe its from the 1960's and I'm almost certain I've never seen another one like it around. I need help identifying it, where its from, who its made by, the year, anything helps.


Yesterday i watched a black and white version of the Price Is Right game show on gameshownetwork channel. This exact pop up was a prize on the show. It costs $3600. The rear lifts up, then each side lifts and snaps into place making it 6' inside tall. It has a bed on each side, a stove/oven and fridge, which opens on top of the fridge. Its made in america and i think it was from Abalinne. Idk where that is. What you have is extremely rare and most of the ones left are stored in auto collections. It was ahead of its time in styling as well as aerodymics and drivers often forgot they were even towing it.


----------



## aliciamnoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Just watched a 1960 episode of 'The Price is Right' & they gave away the same trailer. It's an Odyssey collapsible fiberglass trailer. Retail price $2,914. Very cool.


----------



## yobcdarryl (12 mo ago)

bchoff said:


> *Odyssey*
> 
> We still have our camper and the boat that goes on the top. The color scheme is white with red trim on both. The boat is a 1958 Tomahawk Playmate and fits in the cradle on top. You back the trailer up to the water and slide the boat off. Then you put the trailer on the campsite and pop it up.
> The serial number on the camper is 120 and is made in Magnolia, AR.
> ...


Would love to see the boat I own this 1960 odessey pop up


----------



## yobcdarryl (12 mo ago)

1960 Odyssey Travel Trailer Pop Up


1960 Odyssey Travel Trailer Pop Up. 164 likes · 2 talking about this. This was so unique that We had to have it. This is a 1960 Odyssey Pop up. No Tent but hard side walls. It has water tank with...




www.facebook.com


----------

